# Smokin a fattie



## allingamer (May 15, 2017)

Decided to make a fattie tonight. Started with some ground beef.

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/A...pictures/20170514_203536_zps7tcrkycj.jpg.html

Some shredded cheddar, and some left over smoked pulled chuck.

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/A...pictures/20170514_203958_zpsgjtf40fl.jpg.html

Here it is frssh off smoker.

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/A...pictures/20170515_012753_zpsnuph71ho.jpg.html

Here is plated view.

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/A...pictures/20170515_012911_zpsy4glrhxr.jpg.html


----------



## chinanick (May 15, 2017)

That's one great looking fattie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2017)

Wow!

Nice job on the fattie!

It looks fantastic!

Point!

Al


----------



## allingamer (May 15, 2017)

ChinaNick said:


> That's one great looking fattie







SmokinAl said:


> Wow!
> 
> Nice job on the fattie!
> 
> ...



Thank you. I had 2 minor mistakes while making it. I overstuffed it, (which apparently everyone here also does so can it really be called a mistake). Also ran out of bacon before could finish the weave. But it tasted fantastic.


----------



## crazymoon (May 16, 2017)

AIG, Great looking fattie, Overstuffing is a common mistake BUT running out of bacon is unforgivable ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  point!


----------



## sauced (May 16, 2017)

Nice fatty!!!!


----------



## allingamer (May 16, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> AIG, Great looking fattie, Overstuffing is a common mistake BUT running out of bacon is unforgivable ! :icon_lol:  point!



Isn't that the truth




Sauced said:


> Nice fatty!!!!



Thanks


----------

